# Thanks as always Drugs Gear



## Sumner23 (Mar 1, 2018)

Another order smooth as always ... starting another Primo run ( Pharmacom ) and all the codes are rite on point as always ... Also I am becoming more and more of a fan of ZPHC !!! That is some top shelf professional shit , I remember last year there Proviron had me climbing my wife?s leg , I was so horny .. there packaging is so impressive, and yes I know that doesn?t mean shit but it really is a great lab so far for me ... my bloods tested great , however i ALWAYS mix 3 different sources of test to be on the safe side .... Before people think that is crazy ( I only do that with my test ) I know that is a little weird , but who cares , I am not strapped for money so I can buy all kinds of brands


----------

